# Fail of the day



## mark handler (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## jar546 (Dec 12, 2020)

Engine uitee?


----------



## MtnArch (Dec 12, 2020)

"Adaptive re-use"


----------



## steveray (Dec 14, 2020)

Green code!


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Alternate materials and methods?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 14, 2020)

mark handler said:


> View attachment 7234



I showed that to my wife..."She said is that one of your inspection!" 

I quit!

I need to buy a Christmas gift, where can I buy a lump of coal?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Dec 14, 2020)

It's a good thing it's on the ceiling, where the cats can't get to it!


----------



## jeffc (Dec 14, 2020)

At least it's a labeled can (Star-Kist label).


----------



## ICE (Dec 14, 2020)

In get the idea that they were fishing for a correction.


----------



## steveray (Dec 14, 2020)

Paul Sweet said:


> It's a good thing it's on the ceiling, where the cats can't get to it!


Listen here meow.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Are you sure you can't approve that?...it's fintastic workmanship! and purr-fectly positioned.


----------



## Jimmy T (Mar 24, 2021)

I once pulled a Brunswick Stew can out of a wall in a house. It was being used as a junction box for 5 number 12 romex cables. No it did not have strain relief fittings or a lid. No wonder the place burned.


----------

